# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  coconut oil

## buijzeadri

Wat zijn de voordelen van het gebruik van coconut oil ,en nadelen?
Groet A.Buijze

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo A. Buijze,

Hier http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ight=kokosnoot is een column geschreven over kokosnoot olie/coconut oil.

Ook heb ik gelezen dat koksonootolie goed moet helpen tegen tandbederf zie http://www.ad.nl/ad/nl/4561/Wetensch...andpasta.dhtml

----------

